# HDPE blocks??



## FLQuacker (Jul 13, 2018)

Anybody know a source for blocks...say 3" thick by 6" or so in length.

I'd like to cut out my own molds with my CNC


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 13, 2018)

Although not same thing ya want I'm going to look at some thick UHMW in sheet form here soon. Leftovers a guy wants to clearance out. I've been needing some for more net molds.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Don't see it on their site, but you could check with these folks... https://www.interstateplastics.com/HDPE-sheets-rods-tubes-cp52.php


----------



## The100road (Jul 14, 2018)

You guys start making some molds let me know. Might be interested in but one or two if they work out nice. 

I know that stuff can get spendy.


----------



## The100road (Jul 14, 2018)

Just bought this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 14, 2018)

I cut this one from a cutting board...

I probably could get (3) 1" thick stuff and epoxy them together and then mill it.

I found some for $18, 10" square

Makes each mold about $20 material cost.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 14, 2018)

@Tony


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 14, 2018)

@FLQuacker, I have some (I was told it is hdpe and delrin). The hdpe is 1/2" and the black delrin is 1" I'll post some pics of them in a bit. If you can use it, we can figure out some kind of trade if you're interested.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 14, 2018)

Here they are they just need cleaned up. I can cut the size you need. The 1/2" is 19x49 and the 1" is 19x29.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 14, 2018)

Eric, I ordered some this morning. Hang onto it and if what I try to do works out, we'll work something out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 14, 2018)

@The100road 

Stan, does that setup have inserts for the studs?

Do you normally remove an end when popping? Have you got to use it? I'd think the end would want to bind when you try and "peel" it off. (the end plate)

I'd like to try solid just for the leak factor, although what I put together I can control that with foil tape.


----------



## The100road (Jul 14, 2018)

Wayne, 
I want to say these are hanger bolts? They screw into the HDPE anfter being predrilled. Then one end of the mold is removable with wingnuts. 

This is my 4th different mold from this vendor. (Different sizes) and I highly recommend them. 

The removable side I use I’d say 95% of the time. Make removeal of the cured blank WAY easier. 

The two sides are dovetailed into the bottom, the back is screwed and the front is removable. 

The ONLY time I ever have a slight leak is on the very first casting. After that, whatever small gaps there where are filled and good to go after that. 

One solid piece sounds awesome but Im guessing blank removal is going to be a pain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 14, 2018)

Also, I would “borrow” the idea of making two sides about 1/4” taller then the other two sides. This makes it easier to grab the blank after tapping the mold on the table top upside down after curing. 

It also is great for staking the molds on top of each other. To get air in between them and they don’t stick together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 15, 2018)

So now I gotta go get a pressure pot...a buffing machine.....I'da been better off if this had been an absolute mess!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Beal Buffing system on a mini lathe works really well. Picked up a lightly used Harbor Freight mini lathe that is pretty much dedicated to the buffing wheel and boring blanks. Cheap, efficient, saves taking everything down on the big lathe to change it over when working. 

Pressure pot... Keep an eye out for commercial paint pots. They are expensive as a rule! Picked mine up on an auction sale for $100. Big enough to sit a 5 gallon bucket inside, rated 105 PSI.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 15, 2018)

I ordered that Beal this morning, thought it would be efficient on the lathe instead of another table top. Running out of room here!

1500sq ft of barn in N FL awaits!!

Lookn for a pot...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 15, 2018)

It works great in that respect, I just got tired of swapping things back and forth all the time. Found a sweet deal on the mini lathe, and keep it there most of the time. Pot will be harder to find, speaking from experience. Was on the verge of just going down and buying a new Harbor Freight pot when mine popped up on the auction. Put bid in on-line and walked away from it, didn't have time to sit there and watch it all day. No one bid against me.


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2018)

@The100road

Stan, I have some 1/2", 3/4" and I think 1" thick stuff. Sorry, I missed @rocky1 s tag on Saturday. If you need some let me know, I'd be willing to trade for some casings. Tony


----------

